
The Code Ownership Feeling - eminetto
https://blog.coderockr.com/the-code-ownership-feeling-7d841e040b4c#.8tm1nqp5s
======
tigarcia
I feel like code ownership is a good thing in general. It makes you care a lot
more about the product you're eventually shipping. It was a big deal at Amazon
when I was there, and I'm assuming it still is. Sometimes I was not happy
fixing things at 2am when I was on call or cleaning up a bunch of code that
had been neglected for a while, but the feeling of ownership definitely
motivated me to care about the issues and fix what was wrong.

A lot of the problems in the article have more to do with your ability to work
with others and how bad your ego is. If you can't work well as a team and
mentor more junior engineers it's going to be a struggle to advance your
career

